# BBB 9 - Snowboarding 100+ Days A Year And The Perfect Jobs To Do It



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Hey folks, latest episode of the Snomie podcast is live.

This week I thought I'd talk about different careers and options that give you the most freedom to snowboard and get your ideal number of days on the hill each year.

Quick topic list (full shownotes and career list breakdown at http://snomie.com/bbb-009-snowboard-100-days-year/):


How to snowboard 100+ days a year
Work to play vs. play as work
Careers that fit snowboard freedom the best
Why snowboard related jobs aren’t always that great
What about entrepreneurship to get freedom to snowboard? Is starting your own business for everyone?
Why college is really really hit or miss for most people






Enjoy!


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi, Jed,

Your link to the "full show breakdown" doesn't work. You need to put a space before the closing parenthesis.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Fixed that.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Whoops - thanks for fixing that.


----------



## ML16 (Jul 28, 2014)

Can't access at work, IT blocks it 

Any chance of a summary post in here..?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Whoops sorry I missed your post. Unfortunately I can't post the full summary because it would probably trigger a duplicate content penalty from google and get my site ranked down by them.


----------

